# Glowing Night Bike (Blackberry Commercial)



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

I watched the Blackberry commercial where a group of people were riding at night on glowing bikes and I couldn't figure out how they made the whole bike glow. So, I went google'ing...

Behold, how to make a "night bike".

Instructables: Night Bike!









Neat stuff. They're using some super-glow-in-the-dark paint and charging the paint with black lights. The author says the glow can last up to 12 hours.

I wouldn't paint my entire bike, but it might be worth it to paint some trim for night rides.


----------



## scuver (Nov 5, 2009)

Interesting!


----------



## matchpoint (Oct 28, 2011)

That would be interesting if it lasted that long. It would make somewhat of a theft deterrent as well. Someone riding off with a glowing bike would be easier to spot....kinda like that paint they use in bank bags that stains....


----------



## kt42 (Nov 17, 2011)

this is so cool... I just got a 70's Schwinn Continental that I've been thinking about doing this to. I'm just worried about the durability of the paint. I've also seen stick on reflector/glow strips that stick on the top and lower tubes, like in this video. Does anybody know where to buy these???

BMX downhill Rotterdam - YouTube


----------

